# Best of the 2011 / 2012 Snowboarding Videos [HD]



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Great video. Should come with a warning that it will sadden those who still have a while to wait for snow


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Not me, it got me revved up.

That Christ air towards the end was pretty sweet, as well as pretty much everything else in there.


----------

